# Oil vs. Gas Heating Systems



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

My house uses oil for heating. There's an old burner with a tank that I know is inefficient. An oil filler 'er up tab looks like a defense budget.  

This past Oct. I got an offer from the local gas company (Keyspan - I'm in NY State), that I didn't take to have 100 feet of gas lines dug and a $899US gas burner. Instead, I accepted an oil delivery, cut the heat down to 55 F, and shivered all winter with the space heaters going. I was sorry I didn't take the earlier offer. Should I be?

Today's mail had a postcard with a renewal of the offer, ending 3/31. Who among you has converted, and do you like the change? I have no experience with gas coming into the house. My stove is electric.

Which is better for the environment? I care about that, as well as my budget. I suppose an updated heating system adds to the value of the house these days.


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

Like you, my house is also heated with oil though we are just about to redo all our electrical and will be putting baseboard heat in key rooms. I am in Nova Scotia, Canada but our oil costs us a fortune as well and I am not thrilled about using it for the environmental reasons you mention. Gas is not an option for us here though we do heat most of the house with our woodstove in the Winter and we're lucky to have that. Wood here is pretty cheap at about $150/cord cut, split and delivered and burn about 3 cords a year.

I'm not an expert in the oil vs gas environmental comparison, how clean they burn, etc. but one thing you can do is check the efficiency of your existing furnace. A new furnace, be it oil or gas, will probably be more efficient than what you currently use so less of your money goes up the chimney.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

I have heated houses with both oil and gas, and they both have their strengths. An advantage of gas is that you don't need to store it on site, which frees up space either inside the house or outside,depending on where your tank is. Gas prices have not gone up anywhere near as much as oil has this season, in fact in Ontario, they've dropped!

The key here is the efficiency of your furnace. It sounds like your old oil burner is, well, geriatric (to be kind), and should probably be replaced anyway. $899 installed is a pretty good price for running the gas line and the furnace. Check and see if it is a high efficiency furnace. Also check and see if they will be tapping into your existing chimney. If they are, a re-lining will be needed, unless it's already got a stainless steel liner. That cost will have to be factored in.

One final thing to consider, how do you heat your water? If it is an oil-burning hot water tank, switching your furnace to gas may not be the best thing to do, since you'll have to maintain an oil tank for hot water as well. If the water heater is old and inefficient, replacing it with a new efficient, especially tankless system, would save you many dollars in operating costs, but would be another capital expense.

I suggest you talk to Keyspan, and ask about a combination package, including a water heater and relining the chimney. Also see if you can squeeze them for a payment plan. It'll free up cashflow to allow you to continue with your efforts to tighten up your home's thermal envelope (caulking, insulating, door/window replacement as needed). You ARE working on improving your thermal envelope, aren't you?   

Old houses are neat (I live in one) but staying on top of your heating costs and comfort is an ongoing struggle. Good luck!


----------



## danaekitty (Jan 11, 2008)

I've taken a poll among the 6 mechanics that I work with, all would choose gas over oil.
ESPECIALLY if your oil furnace is old and inefficient, and ESPECIALLY ESPECIALLY if you spent last winter freezing your ass off at 55. Why are you even asking? DO IT!!!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Assuming that you own not rent....sell the damn place and rent.
You have a depreciating asset in need of major upgrade.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

danaekitty said:


> I've taken a poll among the 6 mechanics that I work with, all would choose gas over oil.
> ESPECIALLY if your oil furnace is old and inefficient, and ESPECIALLY ESPECIALLY if you spent last winter freezing your ass off at 55. Why are you even asking? DO IT!!!


I ask cuz I'm a novice homeowner, an heir to an estate in probate (can't sell yet, don't legally own the house). My mother should have done more updating but she didn't, so now it's my job. This is the first winter dealing with oil bills, the price has shot up about 50% over last winter and I'm freezing my butt here, yes I am. 

Macdoc, the house appreciated about 15x over the original 1968 cost (not counting inflation), so this is an asset worth caring for. Also, people are now looking for updated heating systems when they consider a home purchase. And NY state has rebates for doing these upgrades. Can't lose doing the upgrade, and I guess I just needed a bit of validation.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

In this case, a furnace/water heater upgrade is worthwhile. Even after the property leaves probate, you'll be able to sell it for a better, current value. As you say,it's appreciated since 1968. As executor of the estate, you also have a duty to maintain it in good order until final disposition. Just make sure you know all the costs involved. Pulling out an old oil tank can be tricky, and expensive. Plus you may have environmental concerns if it's an underground tank.

Just make sure you do your homework.


----------



## Dreambird (Jan 24, 2006)

I think you'd be happy with a conversion to gas Miss Gulch, such as Chris describes.

Unfortunately I don't know what it all entails switching from oil as I've never used anything but gas... so can't advise you on that part of it, but it seems there are others here that can.

Personally I can't see why it wouldn't increase the value of the house too. 

As a child, my grandparents farmhouse was heated this huge old Woodstove (used for cooking too) mainly and some fireplaces, ... talk about hot and cold spots! I can't even remember if they ever had any electricity in that farmhouse... I definitely remember the "plumbing" was outdoors...


----------



## Harvey (Oct 9, 2005)

We switched from oil to gas a couple of years ago, mainly because our insurance wouldn't cover our 30yr old oil tank & a new tank would have cost roughly $1,000.
The 30yr old oil furnace was 75% efficient (measured by our furnace guy) and cost about $650 a year (about 3 fill-ups a season)- that was 3 years ago.
The new gas furnace is 94% efficient (claimed) and cost about $500 last year to heat with 2 degrees higher temperature settings. 
The two stage gas system is more comfortable (low heat more frequently and a booster system for quicker warm-ups) than the oil burner with its burn for 15 mins and cool-down for two hour cycle.
So you're save a bit but not a whole whack of money (funny how the natural gas prices match the fuel oil costs).
The best way to reduce your heating costs(generally), regardless of your furnace, is to blow more (cellulose) insulation into your roof - think about 9 inches worth, and seal the gaps with chaulking.

Regards
from Ottawa
Harvey


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

The installation cost, including equipment, will be $5,000 to $7,000US.  

Any thoughts on that? The state gives a rebate, but I'm not sure how much. My half-baked plan is to move out and rent the house for an indeterminate amount of time. A more efficient heating system will lower the house maintenance costs. The thing had better be durned efficient.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

I prefer Natural Gas. We had Oil when we bought the house, but the tank was in the basement, took up a great deal of space, and was quite stinky. There is always the issue of running out of oil, and there are only a small handful of companies in this area that deliver oil. The city is well serviced with gas. We have since converted the hot water heater and the stove. Gas stoves are great - instant heat that is easy to control.

They do have higher efficiency oil furnaces. Our neighbour has one because the previous owner did not want a gas connection because she was afraid gas because of the Hindenburg. His bill is higher than ours, but his house is one floor higher and lacks insulation in the attic. (That's his summer project this year.)


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

I thougth I'd update and mention that I took the plunge, and a natural gas heating system/hot water tank was installed. The design of the house (no basement) entailed an extra $1,500 to whack out a wall behind the boiler room in the kitchen, and install fire rated steel doors in two places. I didn't want this, but it had to be done to pass inspection. 

I originally expressed interest in converting February and mailed off the postcard query to the utility, a contractor come to the house in March and I signed a contract two weeks later. The digging from the utility began in May, plumbing was done here in June, and I'm awaiting completion of the last part of the project: the oil tank has to be pumped out and filled with foam. It remains in the ground. The salesman told me the conversion is a 2-day project, and so I must laugh. ha-ha! 

On a personal note, my single and final oil delivery of August 07 lasted until June when the new equipment was put in. I ran out of oil, utterly and completely, about 6 days into the work and had to make do taking cold showers, but satisfied that I got my money's worth from the last delivery. Good to the last drop. 

My meter outside shows consumption of 350 cubic feet of gas, making my bill about $5. Sure beats the $1,300 oil delivery I would need right now. I hope I have good numbers come winter heating time. The house is going to be insulated in the fall. 

The net cost of the project is approx. $6,500US. Good and bad, this is my report.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Good on ya! Glad it went well. And at least you're buying most of that gas from us.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah, and probably cheaper than we can buy it ourselves.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

iJohnHenry said:


> Yeah, and probably cheaper than we can buy it ourselves.


Just like maple syrup!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sadly, natural gas is not an option here in St.John's. As well, all of the oil that comes from the off-shore wells (e.g., Hibernia, Terra Nova, etc) is shipped elsewhere, mostly to the US. We get the royalties and some jobs, but none of the oil. Gas hit $1.50 a liter for the lowest grade of unleaded. I am walking more now and letting my Toyota Echo sit in the driveway. Along the way, I pick up small dried pieces of wood to burn in the woodstove this winter.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

> I am walking more now and ...along the way, I pick up small dried pieces of wood to burn in the woodstove this winter.


Dr. G is a hybrid!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Dr. G is a hybrid!" No, just energy conscious and green-friendly.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I meant that you run on both gas and small scraps of wood.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I run mainly on coffee, and my stove runs on scraps of wood.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

(Visions of kids, picking up bits of coal by the RR tracks, dance through my head.) :lmao: 

Grim may not be that far away.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

John, after big wind storms, which are frequent here in St.John's, there are many fallen branches in the neighborhood. While I am out walking my dogs, I pick them up and bring them home. As well, when someone in the neighborhood is doing a reno job, and there are pieces of wood that have been cut that are headed for the dump, I bring my wheelbarrow over and ask if I can get these pieces of fresh wood. I let them dry for a year or so, and then use them to heat my home, along with newspaper that has been read and not sent to the recycle bin. 

My wife laughs at me, but I have saved nearly $1000 a year by doing this sort of task. Keep in mind that I set the thermostat to 50C during the winter once my wife and son leave the house, and then I use the woodstove to heat the house from about 9AM to 5PM. If I get chilly, I put on a sweater. The doxies cuddle up in a big group of 8 dogs, so they stay warm.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Keep in mind that I set the thermostat to 50C during the winter once my wife and son leave the house


That's positively tropical Dr.G.!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"That's positively tropical Dr.G.!" My wife does not think so, mrj, but she is not at home. The furnace never kicks in during the day at those temps, and the woodstove heats up the house enough so that even when she comes home and I set it up to 65C, it does not stay on for long.


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

*Hmmm C to F*



Dr.G. said:


> "That's positively tropical Dr.G.!" My wife does not think so, mrj, but she is not at home. The furnace never kicks in during the day at those temps, and the woodstove heats up the house enough so that even when she comes home and I set it up to 65C, it does not stay on for long.



LOL - Me thinks that Dr. G. intends 50F and 65F. 65C is pretty toasty, evenn on a cold winter day.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

Tip: An electric blanket will tide you over if you're sleeping in a cold house. You can keep the house a lot colder, and feel fine if your blanket is turned up high. This worthwhile investment made my winter somewhat bearable.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

MissGulch said:


> Tip: An electric blanket will tide you over if you're sleeping in a cold house. You can keep the house a lot colder, and feel fine if your blanket is turned up high. This worthwhile investment made my winter somewhat bearable.


eMailed a private response to that one. Enjoy


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

MissGulch said:


> Tip: An electric blanket will tide you over if you're sleeping in a cold house. You can keep the house a lot colder, and feel fine if your blanket is turned up high. This worthwhile investment made my winter somewhat bearable.


My wife and I use a heated mattress pad. It's a modest drain on the electric bill, at least small enough that we don't notice it. We use a Sunbeam model with dual controls as she likes her side of the bed a little cooler than I do. It has 10 temperature settings but I have found anything above 5 a little unbearable. We tend to turn it on about an hour before we go to bed and once in bed will turn it off, or down to 1 or 2 depending on how cold it is.

The mattress pad works really well for us as we both don't like sleeping in a stuffy room and why heat the entire room while you're sleeping anyway? You know that feeling of getting up in the middle of the night to use the bathroom and crawling back into a toasty bed? That's what a mattress pad feels like. Highly recommended.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Oops. Mea culpa, LS. Thanks for pointing this out. I set the thermostat at 10C and leave it there when I am in the house with the dogs.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Miss G., my wife uses a small heating blanket for about 10 minutes when we get into bed, but I find it is too hot for me. She turns it off when there is no longer a chill in the bed. Sometimes, when it is really cold, we let a dog or two sleep on the bed with us. If if is a "three dog night", then I turn on the electric heat in the bedroom to 13C.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

A good set of flannel sheets makes a huge difference when you keep the bedroom really cold. Also you can still get good old fashioned hot water bottles for less than $10. A much better toad warmer than partner power.


----------



## mikes334 (Sep 11, 2009)

My wife is a big fan of the flannel sheets.


----------

